# New JETBeam models, PA10, PA20, PC10, PC20



## gopajti (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pa10.aspx








http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pa20.aspx







http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pc10.aspx







http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pc20.aspx


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 1, 2011)

650 lumens from 1xCR123? Wouldn't that pull more amps than a 123 can provide?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 1, 2011)

You'd have to run an IMR, no? In both the cases of PA10 and PC10, it says compatible with Li ion battery for max performance. But the drain must be so high, I think you're still looking at IMR territory, not LiCo

What I"m confused about is the PC10 and PC20. Why make the 1x16340 550 lumens, but the 2x16340 410 lumens? 2x should handle the drain better. And why does the PA10, on 14500, get another 100 lumens still at 650 lumens? These guys definitely have me confused! Still, I like the interface, if I could make sense of what they're up to...


----------



## saypat (Nov 1, 2011)

these guys are getting to be as good as Apple is at extracting $ from your wallet.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't keep track with the number of new models JB have been releasing recently..... :duh2:


----------



## dheim (Nov 2, 2011)

the PA10 looks definitely sexy... i fear i'll buy it!


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems like a higher-end version of their more affordable BC series, but how are they pulling 650 lumens out of a single 14500 in the PA10???


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how the modes work? 

_Is the (daily/normal mode) sequence configurable? (H/M/L/LL - and you can rearrange them in any order)
or
Are the modes ramping?

I know it says configurable, but I don't know in what way.....it's a deal breaker for me._

*Nevermind - it's not programmable in anyway. Just called BOG.....they don't have a sample yet, but they were able to clarify the specs.*


----------



## Warp (Nov 2, 2011)

They definitely have my interest. I've never had a JETBeam...always kind of wanted one.

I could stand to upgrade my front pocket EDC Quark 123^2 R5, which has been with me every day since January of 2010. Supposedly I could get another 180 lumens out of the PC20. Nice.


Edit: Would the PC20 accept an 18650? I am guessing no. It would take a 17670 though, right?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2011)

I kind of get a kick on these 4 new models:

pa10 (single AA) is brighter than pa20 (2x AA)
pc10 (single cr123) is brigher than pc20 (2x cr123)

pc20 "makes an ideal pocket light". Why? Maybe because the pc10 is too small and will disappear in your pocket that you cannot find it?


----------



## Warp (Nov 3, 2011)

aau007 said:


> I kind of get a kick on these 4 new models:
> 
> pa10 (single AA) is brighter than pa20 (2x AA)
> pc10 (single cr123) is brigher than pc20 (2x cr123)
> ...




The PC20 is, for me, a perfect pocket light _in size. _Fits in my pocket perfectly (left front pocket, vertically, in holster or sheath, next to a can of pepper spray) and fits into my hand/fist nicely for use

Compare the runtimes between them.  The PA10 gets that massive output using a 14500. Capacity is going to be in the ballpark of 750. The PC20 with a simple AW 17650 or 2xCR123 will have a capacity of ~1600


PA10 on high with 14500: Runtime 30 mins
PA20 on high with AA: Runtime 90 mins
PC10 on high: Runtime 30 mins
PC20 on high: Runtime, 120 mins


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 3, 2011)

If only PC20 can run on 18650 as well....


----------



## Warp (Nov 3, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> If only PC20 can run on 18650 as well....



But then it would (for some) be too big. There is a clear differentiation between 2x123 pattern lights that are built on a 2x123 size body (also 17650) and those built on an 18650 body. 

Maybe they'll release an 18650 body or a different light altogether based on 18650. I dunno, I don't follow JETBeam at all and have never had one of their lights


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 4, 2011)

Warp said:


> But then it would (for some) be too big. There is a clear differentiation between 2x123 pattern lights that are built on a 2x123 size body (also 17650) and those built on an 18650 body.
> 
> Maybe they'll release an 18650 body or a different light altogether based on 18650. I dunno, I don't follow JETBeam at all and have never had one of their lights



Then you should check out lights such as S-Mini, Jetbeam ST III Pro, Spark SL6, Thrunite TN12 etc.


----------



## ieslei (Nov 6, 2011)

Omg! That pa10 is so sexy! Nice design! I finally found an upgrade to my loved thrunite 1a! I never had a jetbeam, seems like a good moment to posses one! But i still wonder how the UI is... Does it have strobe? It doesnt say... :/


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Nov 7, 2011)

Both strobe and SOS are available.


----------



## mtdewmike (Nov 7, 2011)

The JetBeam PC20 looks like the Fenix PD31/32.


_*[Hotlinked images removed - DM51]*_


----------



## ieslei (Nov 7, 2011)

it has strobe, i will buy it then! Too bad that the strobe is hard to access, its not with the turbo mode(like fenix. thrunite and others). I emailed jetbeam about how the modes H,M,L,LL get when using 14500, if it keeps the output(like AA) or what, but they`ve just sent back the product specifications as its shown in their website:duh2:....

Cheers


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2011)

mtdewmike said:


> The JetBeam PC20 looks like the Fenix PD31/32.




Yes it does. 

The PC20 is a little better on output though, what with the XM-L and all.


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2011)

So, is the PC20 going to be compatible with a 17670?


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe the boost circuit was tweaked to a higher current/voltage (boost) to give enough light from 1xAA, while 2xAA setup was somewhat kept at a lower setting due to twice the nominal voltage of the power supply. But with a Li-Ion battery, the calculation may reverse all and the increased cell voltage may causes triple or more output of a 1xAA. 

Let's say, 1xAA may drain 2 Amps from 1.5 Volts, giving 3W, 2xAA may drain 1.5 Amps from 3Volts, giving 4.5W, and the 1xAA light may drain 1.8 Amps from 4.2Volts Li-Ion giving 7.5W output. Just a guess


----------



## Warp (Nov 20, 2011)

Anybody have any of these yet?


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 21, 2011)

Who speaks German? What does this gentleman have to say about the new jetbeams?
http://www.youtube.com/user/jojoselected#p/a/u/2/jLfMNYhLiPQ


----------



## Lonestar256 (Nov 21, 2011)

He introduces the new professional-series from Jetbeam consisting of PA10, PA20, PC10, PC20. PA10 is missing in his roundup, due to the fact that he hasn't received it from Jetbeam yet.
The lights are not able to tailstand in his opionion (that's why they fall over a few times). All lights, except the PA20, feature an Cree XM-L-LED. PA20 has an XPG-R5. The lights are equipped with a smooth reflector. He states that the overall built quality is good, the switch is no hard enough in his opinion.

Is this safisfactory for you? I watched the video in my lunch break and skipped a few times.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Warp (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice!

Do you have a Lithium Ion (3.7v nominal, 4.2v fully charged) battery you can try?

Does it come with material that states the operating input voltage range?


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 21, 2011)

To everybody looking at the pc10 & pc20 and scratching their heads about the specs: 550 lumens is with rcr123's only, max output of the pc10 with non-rechargeable 123a's is 260 lumens. That said, all the specs listed for the pc20 are while running regular cr123a, yet the spec sheet states compatibility with rcr cells. I wonder if the pc20 can output more than 410 with rcr123s loaded? In the end somebody really needs to do a thorough comparison of the two, I would do it but I don't have the funds



.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 21, 2011)

Warp said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do you have a Lithium Ion (3.7v nominal, 4.2v fully charged) battery you can try?
> 
> Does it come with material that states the operating input voltage range?



I don't have li-ion batteries (RCR123) and I don't know the voltage range, sorry

PC20, RRT-21, SL6S-740NW beamshot comparison

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?324362-Outdoor-beamshots-picture-thread


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 21, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> To everybody looking at the pc10 & pc20 and scratching their heads about the specs: 550 lumens is with rcr123's only, max output of the pc10 with non-rechargeable 123a's is 260 lumens. That said, all the specs listed for the pc20 are while running regular cr123a, yet the spec sheet states compatibility with rcr cells. I wonder if the pc20 can output more than 410 with rcr123s loaded? In the end somebody really needs to do a thorough comparison of the two, I would do it but I don't have the funds
> 
> 
> 
> .



Do you know if the pc10's lower modes are accessible when running an rcr123? I'm really confused as to why the pa10 doesn't work in anything but max with 14500. Going on that 'logic' it sort of makes sense the pc10 won't work in anything but max on rcr123. 

I still love the look of these, especially with the case. I was going to buy a pa10 but the 14500 giving max only put me off. If the pc10 works properly on rcr123 then I'll get one of those instead. 550lm is still going to be a wow light in a little single 123 size light.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Nov 21, 2011)

the PC20 running on CR123 will hit 410 lumens or no?


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow... nice!

I like PC10!

I still can´t understand how an AA light (PA10) could offer more output than a CR123 light (PC10)...


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 21, 2011)

From what I can tell all numbers for the pc20 are on SYSMAX CR123 battery x2. The specifications list says "battery: 2XCR132 (RCR123)" so we are left wondering how the pc20 performs with RCR123 cells but yes, it will hit 410 on regular CR123 cells. The PC10 chart lists the specs in the same way as the PA10, Turbo number is for RCR123(14500Li-) and every other number is for CR123(AA): RCR123 Battery TURBO = 550, CR123 Battery HIGH = 265. Whether or not this means the PC10, like the PA10 can only run turbo with a RCR123 is still unclear.


----------



## Warp (Nov 21, 2011)

DisrupTer911 said:


> the PC20 running on CR123 will hit 410 lumens or no?



Yes.




Federal LG said:


> Wow... nice!
> 
> I like PC10!
> 
> I still can´t understand how an AA light (PA10) could offer more output than a CR123 light (PC10)...



Because the big output of the PA10 is on a 14500 for 30 minutes or less. If you clicked the link and looked at the information you would see that. The 14500 is 3.7v (nom) but the CR123 is only 3.0


----------



## Warp (Nov 21, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Do you know if the pc10's lower modes are accessible when running an rcr123? I'm really confused as to why the pa10 doesn't work in anything but max with 14500. Going on that 'logic' it sort of makes sense the pc10 won't work in anything but max on rcr123.



See the German Youtube video of a few of these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLfMNYhLiPQ

Start at about 2:30.

He puts what looks like an AW RCR123 into the PC10 and cycles through the regular modes, including low.


----------



## Warp (Nov 22, 2011)

Sprinkles said:


> Does anyone know how the modes work?
> 
> _Is the (daily/normal mode) sequence configurable? (H/M/L/LL - and you can rearrange them in any order)
> or
> ...



Check this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxauDH0fcoo&feature=related

It does have mode memory for the daily (loose head) modes. You can press to cycle through them but it will remember what you left it on and go back to that. Tight is always max, though. 

I like this UI.

Got at least 4 minutes in and start watching to see it


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 22, 2011)

I just ordered a PC20 primarily because the UI is exactly what I am looking for. It's kind of like a mix between the Quark tactical and regular with one bezel position as turbo and the other similar to the Quark regular but with memory; this is exactly what I was thinking of when I couldn't decide between regular and tactical Quark 123^2. I am planning on picking up the Quark X 123^2 and an Eagletac p20c2mkII xm-l in the near future, wallet permitting, and would put up an amateur comparison review.


----------



## Warp (Nov 22, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> I just ordered a PC20 primarily because the UI is exactly what I am looking for. It's kind of like a mix between the Quark tactical and regular with one bezel position as turbo and the other similar to the Quark regular but with memory; this is exactly what I was thinking of when I couldn't decide between regular and tactical Quark 123^2. I am planning on picking up the Quark X 123^2 and an Eagletac p20c2mkII xm-l in the near future, wallet permitting, and would put up an amateur comparison review.



That's exactly what the UI is like, IMO. But with a lean towards tactical due to the tight bezel setting and the loose bezel mode memory


----------



## Kw1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Warp said:


> See the German Youtube video of a few of these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLfMNYhLiPQ
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. This looks like my ideal UI. I have a BA10 in the mail, I may have to place another order!


----------



## Teobaldo (Nov 23, 2011)

Bow-wow, what amaze of flashlights. Time ago that I want some as the PC10 (had seen the RRT-0), but now... do not I know. There is so many alternatives that is to go crazy (a fundamental requirement to be here ).

It will be alert of what the colleagues of the forum they say to make a decision further on.


----------



## Kw1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Teobaldo said:


> Bow-wow, what amaze of flashlights. Time ago that I want some as the PC10 (had seen the RRT-0), but now... do not I know. There is so many alternatives that is to go crazy (a fundamental requirement to be here ).
> 
> It will be alert of what the colleagues of the forum they say to make a decision further on.



Absolutely. I just got my BA10 in the mail today and I'm already planning my next purchase. The BA10 seems like a well built light so I don't think you can go wrong with a PAxx. The clicky isn't as good as my fenix lights but it can tail stand so that's a wash.


----------



## LGT (Nov 25, 2011)

Warp said:


> So, is the PC20 going to be compatible with a 17670?


I just ordered the PC-10 and will be running on rcr123 batteries. I'll 
try to figure out what it's lumen output is using my HDS rotary as a guage. Not exactly scientific, but hopefully it'll be close. Though this will only apply to the low lumen settings.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 25, 2011)

"So, is the PC20 going to be compatible with a 17670?"

Yes. PC20 voltage range 3.7V-9.0V


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 25, 2011)

LGT said:


> I just ordered the PC-10 and will be running on rcr123 batteries. I'll
> try to figure out what it's lumen output is using my HDS rotary as a guage. Not exactly scientific, but hopefully it'll be close. Though this will only apply to the low lumen settings.



Do share your finding as i have been deciding between this or the BC10..


----------



## nilfire77 (Nov 27, 2011)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Do share your finding as i have been deciding between this or the BC10..


*PC10 vs BC10*

*Emitter:* XM-L T6 vs XP-G R5
*Dimensions:* 93mmx22.5mm vs 90mmx23mm
*Weight w/o batt:* 51g vs 47g
*Max output:* 550 lm (RCR123) vs 270 lm (CR123)
*No. of modes:* 4 (Turbo/High,Mid,Low,Lower Low) vs 2 (High,Low)
*Cost: *$65 vs $38.90 (based on goinggear.com)


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't find beamshots anywhere except for the German video; there, the beam is just 1 or 2 meters away.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 28, 2011)

more pics
http://indafoto.hu/autoart/jetbeam


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics!! I am now extremely excited for my pc20 to come. Two questions: do you notice a difference in brightness between cr123 and rcr123 cells in the pc20? & Do you have any similarly sized and rated lights to compare it too? The beam shots you did were great but I notice the thread contained mostly larger lights and I wonder if you've taken anything from those angles? Thanks again, great pics and your review thread is great.


----------



## varmint (Nov 28, 2011)

Basically he said "the new professional series of Jetbeam convinces lamps with high performance and EDC.
"


----------



## jmegas (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re:JETBeam PC-10, Love at first light! *

I received my JETBeam PC-10 today from GoingGear.com. (I am not affiliated with GoingGear.com, but I am extremely satisfied with my experience.)

I love the PC-10. I prepared for its arrival by fully charging a Tenergy RCR123A 900mAh rechargeable lithium-ion battery, which I bought from BatteryJunction.com. (They, too, have been excellent.) The Tenergy battery is the highest capacity rechargeable battery I could find. I dropped it into the PC-10, and *wow* was I impressed! This is a nice light! In my opinion it is well-worth the price. It is probably 10 times brighter than my old SureFire E1L Outdoorsman that I replaced. It also has a better "footprint" in my pocket by being smaller and more compact.

I have not tried out any of the fancy features, but I really am enjoying the new light. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Snareman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam PC-10, Love at first light! *

Just put in an order for a PC10. One of the things it does differently than other lights is that instead of cycling up in brightness it seems to go strobe to bright down to low outputs. Kinda odd. Just curious - how many people use the strobe and SOS modes on their lights? I never use SOS and have essentially never used strobe. I think I wouldn't mind if they were a little hidden like on the 4sevens Preon's. Easy enough to get to if needed, just not in the normal cycle.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam PC-10, Love at first light! *

Isn't the PA10 a better buy for an EDC? Esp if you run it off 14500's?


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm tempted by the PA10 (as an EDC in a bag) as an upgrade to my EZAA R5 however... compared to the ZebraLight SC600 the runtime (especially on high) is quite a bit less. Still, the PA10 looks to be a little smaller and accepts AA batteries whereas the SC600 requires the bulkier, harder to find 18650. Who'd have thought choosing something as 'simple' as a flashlight could be so hard?


----------



## siana (Dec 5, 2011)

_*[link removed - DM51]

*_Here’s a link for Jetbeam PC-10 testing, also compared with other flashlights with XML. It seems that with RCR 123,the high and turbo mode have the same output and IMR 123 will have more advantage as the current rising from 2.11 A to 2.66 A.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 5, 2011)

You guys will be the death of me...

I can't wait for my PC-10 though.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 5, 2011)

Alphanumeric said:


> You guys will be the death of me...
> 
> I can't wait for my PC-10 though.



Because I'm an impatient child, does anyone have a PC-10 yet that can post some beamshot comparisons (different levels and different lights)?


----------



## Simple Sam (Dec 5, 2011)

nilfire77 said:


> *PC10 vs BC10*
> 
> *Emitter:* XM-L T6 vs XP-G R5
> *Dimensions:* 93mmx22.5mm vs 90mmx23mm
> ...



How come Jetbeam can't do this on their website? As a non-flashaholic, I have trouble deciphering the various models. They have the RRT, the Performance, and the B (can't put the word "budget" on the website). No comprehensive chart showing the various features or even a written description of the various model lines and how they differ. It seems like they are only marketing to flashaholics rather than a more general audience. It's not just Jetbeam; as I research flashlights I find this is pretty common. And don't get me started on "tactical" models and features. As a gun enthusiast, it seems everybody wants to paint a gizmo black, call it tactical, and raise the price!


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 6, 2011)

i though the B stood for back-up and not budget.


----------



## Snareman (Dec 6, 2011)

EPVQ30 said:


> i though the B stood for back-up and not budget.


 Got me, although they do talk about it being an economical light. The class names that these flashlight companies come up with are horrible They need to give them names that make sense with something. When I go to a flashlight site and have choices of PD, TK, S, PC, BC I have no clue what I'm looking at and have to go through each light. They can keep the model names, but have an overall meaningful class name so we have a clue what we're looking at.


----------



## Snareman (Dec 8, 2011)

My PC10 just arrived in the mail. First impressions - size is great. Pocket clip is not designed well at all- there are going to be under clip issues. I hate that the mode cycling goes bright to dim instead of low to high like on every other light. I wish the strobe and SOS modes were hidden as I'll never use them. With a lot of effort you can tail stand it, but the button sticks out past the end of it. I like the low and high outputs. I will have a more formal video review coming. I'd be happy to entertain any questions anyone has about it.

I noticed these things in the first 2 minutes of owning it. I don't know how their beta testers didn't point the stuff out. Or if they just didn't care.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 9, 2011)

the clip issue crossed my mind being that the clip is an important feature i need to work well.
why is that when you think you found the grail light the little things throw it off whack.


----------



## arniezac (Dec 9, 2011)

Snareman said:


> My PC10 just arrived in the mail. First impressions - size is great. Pocket clip is not designed well at all- there are going to be under clip issues. I hate that the mode cycling goes bright to dim instead of low to high like on every other light. I wish the strobe and SOS modes were hidden as I'll never use them. With a lot of effort you can tail stand it, but the button sticks out past the end of it. I like the low and high outputs. I will have a more formal video review coming. I'd be happy to entertain any questions anyone has about it.
> 
> I noticed these things in the first 2 minutes of owning it. I don't know how their beta testers didn't point the stuff out. Or if they just didn't care.



I absolutely agree with all your points. I'd also like to add that although mine has only been in and out of workwear pockets, the adonisiing is beginning to wear off the corners of the anti-roll portion of the head. No matter how hard I try, I cannot undo the switch from the tailcap so that I can try various other switch boots to get a better tailstand, the threads are either too tight, crossed (which I dought) or some sort of threadlock has been used.
Also, when going through the modes quickly, the SOS doesn't light quick enough which can make you lose track of which mode your cycling to, untill you get used to it, that is.
All these things are sadly stopping a good light, being a great light.
Putting these problems aside, the output on a 14500 is fantastic, but why its not designed to be used on the lower levels is beyond me, I really think JB has missed a trick here. With an AA inserted though, it still is a pretty useful tool and will be a regular EDC, until I can score a ZL sc600w.


----------



## AutoTech (Dec 9, 2011)

arniezac said:


> I absolutely agree with all your points. I'd also like to add that although mine has only been in and out of workwear pockets, the adonisiing is beginning to wear off the corners of the anti-roll portion of the head. No matter how hard I try, I cannot undo the switch from the tailcap so that I can try various other switch boots to get a better tailstand, the threads are either too tight, crossed (which I dought) or some sort of threadlock has been used.
> Also, when going through the modes quickly, the SOS doesn't light quick enough which can make you lose track of which mode your cycling to, untill you get used to it, that is.
> All these things are sadly stopping a good light, being a great light.
> Putting these problems aside, the output on a 14500 is fantastic, but why its not designed to be used on the lower levels is beyond me, I really think JB has missed a trick here. With an AA inserted though, it still is a pretty useful tool and will be a regular EDC, until I can score a ZL sc600w.



Have you tried undoing the switch clockwise? Some switch retainers have a left hand thread, some of my lights have.


----------



## Snareman (Dec 9, 2011)

arniezac said:


> I absolutely agree with all your points. I'd also like to add that although mine has only been in and out of workwear pockets, the adonisiing is beginning to wear off the corners of the anti-roll portion of the head. No matter how hard I try, I cannot undo the switch from the tailcap so that I can try various other switch boots to get a better tailstand, the threads are either too tight, crossed (which I dought) or some sort of threadlock has been used.
> Also, when going through the modes quickly, the SOS doesn't light quick enough which can make you lose track of which mode your cycling to, untill you get used to it, that is.
> All these things are sadly stopping a good light, being a great light.
> Putting these problems aside, the output on a 14500 is fantastic, but why its not designed to be used on the lower levels is beyond me, I really think JB has missed a trick here. With an AA inserted though, it still is a pretty useful tool and will be a regular EDC, until I can score a ZL sc600w.



I have a ZL and find the UI a little bit wonky with long presses and short presses and double presses and all. It takes some effort to get it to do exactly what I want it to do. 

I really wanted to love this light, but I'm actually thinking about returning it. I think if Fenix would design a similar light they would do it far better. I like the idea of the JB UI with tight being only the brightest output and then having the more EDC stuff on the loose setting but the light is really just not executed well. I'm ok with the high setting but scrolling through the EDC settings I never know if I'm pushing the button the right amount or not, or maybe like you said its because of the oddity with the SOS. Make them go low to high like every other light on the planet. Hide the 2 modes we will never use. Move the clip farther back like Fenix does so the light doesn't stick 1" out of your pocket and so the clip doesn't go right over the anti-roll part. SOoooo many simple things that just seem to have gone so overlooked on this light.


----------



## guiri (Dec 11, 2011)

gopajti said:


> I don't have li-ion batteries (RCR123) and I don't know the voltage range, sorryhttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?324362-Outdoor-beamshots-picture-thread



Get some! Saves a lot of money in the long run


----------



## guiri (Dec 11, 2011)

Warp said:


> They definitely have my interest. I've never had a JETBeam...always kind of wanted one.



Cool lights Warp. I sold all mine 'cause I'm too stupid to use the interfaces but they're great lights and some of the best looking too


----------



## arniezac (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks AutoTech, left hand thread it is first of mine to be like this, so a good lesson learned.
Popped in a shallower GITD rubber and now its a bit more stable.


----------



## AutoTech (Dec 12, 2011)

arniezac said:


> Thanks AutoTech, left hand thread it is first of mine to be like this, so a good lesson learned.
> Popped in a shallower GITD rubber and now its a bit more stable.



Good stuff


----------



## Snareman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my video review of the PC10. I made 2 of them. I made a longer, more opinionated review and then realized that not everyone wants to watch a 20 minute flashlight review, so I also made a shorter one for those with ADD.  

*Long version*


*Shorter video*


----------



## kreisler (Dec 14, 2011)

congrats to the purchase (but dont keep it haha)!

A masterpiece of a video review, detailed, with superb close-ups, hilarious tail stand attempts, justified points of criticism, interesting view points, and perfect white background (how did you do that? lol). nice light too.

Thanks a thousands from my part.


----------



## Snareman (Dec 14, 2011)

kreisler said:


> congrats to the purchase (but dont keep it haha)!
> 
> A masterpiece of a video review, detailed, with superb close-ups, hilarious tail stand attempts, justified points of criticism, interesting view points, and perfect white background (how did you do that? lol). nice light too.
> 
> Thanks a thousands from my part.



Glad you liked it. Thanks! The white background is just the top of my desk. It seems to work well for these reviews.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 14, 2011)

i saw both reviews and enjoyed them very much.. the little lady was screaming bloody heck in the background hahaha!!!


----------



## Snareman (Dec 15, 2011)

EPVQ30 said:


> i saw both reviews and enjoyed them very much.. the little lady was screaming bloody heck in the background hahaha!!!



So she didn't like you watching light reviews??? 

I wonder how many people watched one and then got curious and watched the other vid. The view numbers on them are pretty close. I just made that first one and couldn't believe that I'd talked about it for 20min and figured people might fall asleep so I thought I should make one with out all the fluff.


----------



## nathan225 (Dec 21, 2011)

does anyone know for if the pc 10 or the pa 10 will run low modes on rechargeables ?


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice to see Jetbeam managed to combine multi-modes + mode memory + tactical "always on high". It basically does what my Fenix P2D used to do, only better: my P2D would've lasted a lot longer if it had mode memory. In fact, it's possible I never would've gotten into fancy titanium lights to begin with. Oh well.

It's too bad about the non-hidden strobe modes. I would've thought Jetbeam would've learned from the constant complaining here on CPF that strobe modes are only useful to certain people and it's preferable to have them hidden from normal usage. Especially with the addition of mode memory, there is no need to have the strobe modes exposed all the time -- anyone using the light in a real tactical situation can just pre-set the strobe mode they want, and then tighten the head for "tactical always-on-high" operation when they don't need the strobe. Oh well.

My personal preference is still for the RRT-0. I understand this is targeted at a less-enthusiastic market than the RRT series, but given the small price difference ($89 vs. $102), I don't see much reason for anyone to get the *P*C10 just to save $13. If someone really wants to save money, they can get the *B*C10 with two modes and no annoying strobes for $55, which is $47 less than the RRT-0. (regular non-sale prices as of 2011-12-22)


----------



## nathan225 (Dec 25, 2011)

well just got the pc 10 today and so far I love it have been out a lot tonight testing it and it is amazing the amount of light that it puts put we have a big field near our house and it doesn't throw very much but it is so bright that it light a big area for a good ways . but one thing that I have is the for some reason when I first started running it this morning I had a fully charged rcr123 in the light but it was not an aw battery and then I noticed that when you would do strobe for about 15 or 20 seconds the light would go off and then you would have to turn it back on so then I put in a different rc123 and then when I would turn the light from low or medium to max it would just cut off and then you would have to turn it back on again so then I was beginning to think that there was something wrong with my light but then I decided to try one of my aw cells to see if that would make a difference and when I did I fired up the light and it has not done any of that stuff any more at all and now I have been doing a lot of testing and have not had anymore problems so I am wondering if there is something wrong with my other batteries ? so if any knows any thing about this any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rat6P (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder if the PA 10 and PA 20 have interchangeable heads. ie. lego able.
Would make for a nice 2AA xml light


----------



## cbthedookie (Jan 1, 2012)

nathan225 said:


> I would turn the light from low or medium to max it would just cut off and then you would have to turn it back on again so then I was beginning to think that there was something wrong with my light but then I decided to try one of my aw cells to see if that would make a difference and when I did I fired up the light and it has not done any of that stuff any more at all



I have only used AW RCR123s in my PC10, and have not had the light cut out as you describe on your other RCR123 cells; however, I've seen a few references on the forum that the current draw is so high on max that it can cause the protection circuitry on some cells to kick in and terminate the provision of current. I suspect that is what you are experiencing, but I've not experienced this myself.


----------



## Maynor (Jan 2, 2012)

Snareman,

Thanks for the videos. Very helpful. You now have me rethinking a couple of other choices I'm looking considering. 

I'm leaning towards a PC20 as I got to play with one at a show a few weeks ago. Trouble is, that was indoors in a big hall. Not exactly ideal beam viewing conditions. 

Anyone else seen any beamshot vidoe's or pictures out there for the PC20?

I just about bought the PC20 before a screaming deal on a TK70 came along. I now regret that decision so I'm back in the market for a PC20.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jan 5, 2012)

OK... I get that 14500 puts out more than a CR123a but how does a 14500 put out more than a RCR123 (wouldn't they be equal with a RCR having a slight run time advantage?)? 650 vs 550? 100 isn't that much a difference with those high numbers but I'm also confused why 2 14500 or RCR123's wouldn't at least match those numbers?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 5, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> OK... I get that 14500 puts out more than a CR123a but how does a 14500 put out more than a RCR123 (wouldn't they be equal with a RCR having a slight run time advantage?)? 650 vs 550? 100 isn't that much a difference with those high numbers but I'm also confused why 2 14500 or RCR123's wouldn't at least match those numbers?



On the first page of this thread the same question was asked, 
when the PC10 (550Lm) and PA10 (650Lm) came out.
I don't think anybody knows yet.
I'm guessing, maybe because the PA10 has more mass,
it can handle more lumens and dissipate the heat that comes with it?

You cannot put 2 14500s (2x4.2v=8.4v) in the PA20, 
it is only rated for 2xAA (2x1.5v=3.0v), so it has less lumen output.
But the PC20 is rated up to 2xRCR123 (8.4v).

Oddly, they both say "Newly designed high efficiency broad voltage drive circuit".

The cheapest I can find them is at LightJunction with coupon code CPFSAVE12 .

14500 : 14mm wide 50mm long
16340 : 16mm wide 34mm long


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 9, 2012)

nathan225 said:


> does anyone know for if the pc 10 or the pa 10 will run low modes on rechargeables ?



The PC10 will run on low and lower but high an medium won't work on an rcr123. I want to swap out the heads between the PA10 and PC10 if possible


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 9, 2012)

Again, different people seem to be getting different results. 

I cannot comment on the PA10, as I do not have this light, but it appears that the vast majority of people find that they only get the highest mode when used with an li-ion 14500 cell.

I do have the PC10 myself though, and with LiCo or LiMn cells, I get 'turbo' mode with the head tightened, and with the head loosened, I get three brightness levels, strobe and SOS. Several other people have commented that their PC10 works as expected with li-ions.

Only issue I do have - not that I am likely to need strobe mode in real life - is that the strobe is more of a randomly timed, jerky 'blink', rather than a fast 'flicker'. It doesn't turn on and off as fast as any strobe mode that I have on any of my other lights.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 9, 2012)

Further to my above post, I've been doing some more fiddling with my PC10, and while there is a noticeable difference in brightness on my light, I have to admit that the difference between tactical mode (turbo, or whatever else you might want to call it) and the highest brightness setting with the head loosened, when using a 16340 cell, is minimal. There is a difference, but very little.


----------



## jalibass (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been edc'ing a nitecore extreme xr-e for almost four years. I keep checking back in here from time to time to see if there is anything that will blow away it's throw in a comparable size range and single rcr123. Does the pc10 or rrt-o fit the bill? I don't need floody, for work and play I like throw. Is there anyone making a mod or drop in for the nitecore extreme that will let it use xm-l? Do all wives hate this web-site?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the Q5 version of the Nitecore Extreme - just my luck that they released the slightly brighter R2 version shortly afterwards!

I have to agree that this has been probably my favourite small light. Simple UI, but with the adjustable low mode, pretty versatile. Looks good (personal opinion of course) and gets the job done. Unlike some more recent Nitecore designs, it has been unfailingly reliable. 

The PC10 is obviously putting out more light overall than the Extreme. To my eyes, it's also whiter - the Extreme's beam has a slight green tint to it. You have a larger hot spot, larger, slightly yellow corona, and wider, brighter spill. The hot spot is at it's very brightest right around the edge, with a wide, slightly duller doughnut hole in the middle. Not much duller though - only something you'd notice white wall hunting, not in normal use.

The Extreme has a smaller, tighter hotspot. There is then a darker band around the hotspot, followed by the corona, and then the spill. Slightly 'ringy' in other words. Basically, the two emitters are showing the characteristics associated with them.

I don't know if it is just the difference in tint, or the way the two lights concentrate light in different - the XR-E putting more light in to the small hot spot, while the XM-L has a larger hot spot and also brighter spill light - but I can see the Extreme's hot spot within that of the PC10's if I overlay them. 

Like I said at the beginning, the PC10 is putting out more light overall, no doubt, but an XM-L in a small reflector is always going to be a flooder. The sheer amount of light in such a small package is going to have some degree of throw simply through brute force, but you aren't going to get a tight beam.

The same would be the case if you were to convert the Extreme to an XM-L. If you can open the head you should be able to change the emitters. The Extreme's slighter larger reflector may assist to some degree (although the OP texture may in turn detract from throw - the PC10 has a smooth reflector), but you would still have a relatively large emitter in a small reflector, so while the light would be brighter as a whole, you would still be going from throw to flood.


----------



## Scenic (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone with a PC20 have any feedback? This one looks like the sweet spot to me with 410 lumens on regular CR123's.


----------



## estapants (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to JetBeam's website? It seems to have disappeared...


----------



## gopajti (Dec 16, 2012)

estapants said:


> Anyone know what happened to JetBeam's website? It seems to have disappeared...



http://www.jetbeamlight.com/Products.asp


----------



## estapants (Dec 16, 2012)

gopajti said:


> http://www.jetbeamlight.com/Products.asp



So they changed their URL... a bit surprising they are not forwarding the old links.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...20-PC10-PC20&p=3784189&viewfull=1#post3784189


----------



## Dan C (Dec 17, 2012)

The memory on my PA10 is flaky. Sometimes it works..........usually it doesn't


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dan C said:


> The memory on my PA10 is flaky. Sometimes it works..........usually it doesn't



In fact they never do: basically when you use momentary on in Turbo, you cycle through the Daily mode. After I found out, I check the daily mode each time and it it's always in a mode different than the one I stored. If the PA/PC lights didn't have theses issues, they would be good lights.

In any case, because of this glitch - and other issues with Niteye - I will never ever buy a JetBeam light again even if they are the last flashlight manufacturer left on earth.


----------

